# What is your favorite shampoo?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi-
I was going to try a few threads to help some of the newer owners (me included) that have not yet gone through all the shampoos/conditioners. 

:bathbabylease tell the following.

Which products?

What type(s) of coat on your Hav?


you like the results?

Why?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I use all EQyss products: the Premier shampoo & conditioner, Avacado mist, and Survivor
detangler

Sophie has fine hair, and the Survivor dangler has given her coat more body
Gabriel has ALOT of cottony hair and all the Eqyss products are also great on his coat


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Does it help with the frizzies-poofiness on the cotton?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

The premier conditioner does, and doesn't weigh the coat down. I use the Avacado mist before brushing and that also works well...the Survivor has to be used in pea size amounts and I just pat it into the hair..it's a graet detangler, but has to be used very sparsly!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just to let some of you know, there are many other threads on this subject you might want to check out.

This one might help: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5758&highlight=shampoo

One on Plum Silky: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8868&highlight=shampoo

Favorite shampoo?: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7918&highlight=shampoo

Isle of Dog products: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5180&highlight=shampoo

Anyway... just an example. If you look through this Grooming section, you will find answers to many of your questions - not just yours, Sam375, but anyones' questions, including the types of coats members' Havs have. That's a common question/concern too! lol

One can "bump" older threads with a post so that the discussion can be renewed or continued.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

hi-
The links are good, but they are usually very long and go off topic, just thought it would be beneficial to have some threads with some shorter more specific responses. Sort of quick threads.


----------

